# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  giúp em chuyển file cho máy cnc ạ

## Tuấn

Các cụ đẹp trai thông não giúp em vụ này với ạ.

Tình hình là em có một cái máy tính, dùng để xuất file gcode cho máy cnc ạ.

Cách cái máy tính này 3m về bên trái em có 1 con máy phay cnc

Cách cái máy tính này 3m về bên phải em kê 1 con máy tiện cnc

Cả 2 con đều chạy mach3 ạ

mỗi lần làm file xong em phải copy vào cái usb, rùi cắm vào con máy cnc để lấy file cho nó chạy.

Các cụ đập choai tư vấn giúp em có cách nào đi dây kiểu gì đó để kết nối được cái máy tính đến 2 con máy kia không ạ, để gửi file mà đỡ phải cắm cắm rút rút usb ấy ạ

Chỗ kê máy không có wifi ạ

Thanks các cụ 1 tỷ lần ạ

----------


## hoangson

Bác mua 1 cái bộ chia mạng. Bấm dây mạng để cắm 3 cái máy tính vào cái bộ chia đấy. Trên 3 cái máy tính bác share ổ cần copy dữ liệu, thì trên máy tính nào cũng vào được 2 ổ trên máy còn lại qua mục "network", khi kết nối được rồi bác tạo shortcut (đường tắt ) trên máy chính, khi cần copy thì chỉ cần kích đúp vào nó để kéo, thả các file dữ liệu.

----------


## CKD

Không có wifi thì đầu tư cho nó phát là xong.
Nâng cấp thằng router chính cho nó vươn tầm ra đến đó, rồi thêm mấy cái USB wifi cho mấy con máy là xong. Khi đó thì ngoài việc chuyển file ra còn tranh thủ xem được J A V cụ ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác mua 1 cái bộ chia mạng. Bấm dây mạng để cắm 3 cái máy tính vào cái bộ chia đấy. Trên 3 cái máy tính bác share ổ cần copy dữ liệu, thì trên máy tính nào cũng vào được 2 ổ trên máy còn lại qua mục "network", khi kết nối được rồi bác tạo shortcut (đường tắt ) trên máy chính, khi cần copy thì chỉ cần kích đúp vào nó để kéo, thả các file dữ liệu.


Thanks bác, để em chạy ra ngoài xem có cửa hàng máy tính nào nhận vụ này em nói họ làm cho. Thanks bác nhóe

----------


## Tuấn

> Không có wifi thì đầu tư cho nó phát là xong.
> Nâng cấp thằng router chính cho nó vươn tầm ra đến đó, rồi thêm mấy cái USB wifi cho mấy con máy là xong. Khi đó thì ngoài việc chuyển file ra còn tranh thủ xem được J A V cụ ạ.


Rùi gửi qua mail à cụ ui ?

----------


## CKD

> Rùi gửi qua mail à cụ ui ?


Share ổ cứng rồi copy & paste thôi cụ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Thanks bác, để em chạy ra ngoài xem có cửa hàng máy tính nào nhận vụ này em nói họ làm cho. Thanks bác nhóe


vụ này e làm đc đấy.kaka

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Share ổ cứng rồi copy & paste thôi cụ


Ặc, trừu tượng quá cụ ui, cái này em mù tịt




> vụ này e làm đc đấy.kaka


Ui hay quá, để em qua đón sếp nha

----------


## CKD

Đón em nè  :Smile: 
Vật tư vài xị thôi ạ. Phụ phí mới đắt  :Smile:

----------

